# New Business Cards



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I ran out of business cards over the weekend and have just ordered some more… decided to change the layout slightly…

I have included all the websites that I am either running or very active on.


















Pretty snazzy hey.. Got them from Vistaprint and only $101.00 for 2000 .. including postage..and a free stick-it note pad.

I was going to order some other bits and bobs but think maybe later.. Have to decide if it is what I want.. and they have a lot to choose from..


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Your getting pretty fancy there goose old boy!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

cool larry…did you see the typo on the second card..you have fo instead of "of"...just thought you better know before its to late….grizzman


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

or you left off the r if the word was suppose to be "for"..hey hey mate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

so are you the CEO ,

or ,

the janitor (LOL) ?

nice designs !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

A mistake for all to see and comment on …. too late to fix it so I will just say it is meant to be that way… LOL.. at least it wasn't the phone number or something important….
I am also advertising the Lumberjocks site…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool Larry they look like cards for the royal woodworker.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

un-fo-gettable.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice looking cards Larry. And thanks for your help.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Snazzy for sure!!  I like 'em.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I used this same company. I got 500 cards for about $20.00. I designed my own card with a downloaded pictures of one of my boxes. It was fun and easy. Yours look MUCH nicer than mine. I also had a few typos- capitalization errors, but I told my wife I meant to do it for contrast( or something). After all we are wood workers not English teachers-WAIT, I am a teacher! So, no excuse. By the way, I am still showing off the cheeseboard that I copied from you. It makes a nice story to say I got permission from the designer in Australia to make a copy. Robert


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are nice cards cards Larry.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

This is a handsome design.
I wish I had known about Vistaprint sooner,
I paid a lot more for mine.
When they run out,
I will order from them too.
Thanks for posting…
I didn't notice the typo, 
the brain automatically fills it in.
Nice job !!

Lisa


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice Larry. These look pretty classy. I also like the fact you are a Agent. (Double L Fo)? Later Buddy


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

they look superb

but i am a little disappointed that they aren't out of wood and carved on the wee beastie

Hooky


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very elegant design, Larry.
Love the color combinations.
Ellen


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Very classy look to these Larry…. They are also just plain COOL!....lol


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I really think you need to include the "drink once, cut twice" motto on there somewhere.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

good looking cards Larry, the typo makes it a conversation piece.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

i use VistaPrint as well. They make things easy.

I put pics of my products on the back so it doubles as a small catalog. Thinking next time of getting the folded ones for more pictures.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

One thing to remember with VistaPrint- once you have your pics, logo, etc. loaded onto their site, you can take advantage of a ton of free stuff…just pay shipping.Just watch your e-mail (you'll probably get a new one every day or two).
You can usually get one free coffee mug with your pic or logo, one free notebook, large window decal for a store or back window of a pickup, car/truck door magnet sign, small banner, 100 free postcards, 25 free brochures. You can add any text you want (withoin their templates) and only pay shipping (as I said, once you have paid the small upload fee for a pic, etc.).
I've gotten hundreds of dollars of free stuff for about $60 worth of shipping (that was about 4 different orders).
Anybody want a Kerry Woodworking fridge magnet? ;-)


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

...oh, and the quality of paper, printing, etc. is excellent…


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice cards, I have been thinking of using them to do my cards and my signs for my truck.


----------

